# Dick the degu



## amanda123 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have just got back from the vet and little Dick had to be put down. All three of my degus are underweight and I think they have been eating the wood based cat litter we were using in their cage. We didn't know this could harm them but we now think this caused constipation and filled them up so they didn't eat enough normal nutritious food...

The other two (Tom and Harry) are still at the vet and they are being warmed up and specially fed so hopefully they'll pull through.

I wish I had taken them to the vet yesterday but they weren't bad till this morning...

Can't stop crying- feel like it's my fault and Dick was my favourite little degu. He had a bald end to his tail which is how we told him apart from his brothers.

Run free at the Bridge little man!

Amanda x


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAww so sorry  R.I.P Dick


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Easy mistake to make if you dont know. RIP little degu, i have 2 of my own and they really are lovely little characters  Hope ur ok x


----------



## amanda123 (Jul 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, Harry joined his brother at the bridge this morning but Tom is thriving on a new diet of hay and veg (vet warned against dried 'degu food' from the pet shop) and is having supplements via a lil syringe every 2 hours. We have a lavender bag which we warm in the microwave to keep him warm and cosy. I am going to get a new friend for him as soon as possible so he doensn't get lonely.

Thanks for your thoughts guys!

Amanda x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

please becareful introducing new degus... If they havent been raised together they sometimes dont get along  Sorry about Harry x


----------



## amanda123 (Jul 13, 2009)

We have introduced a slightly older Degu called Jerry (fully grown- Tom is still tiny) and they are getting on really well apart from the usual scuffles over food). They snuggle up at night and seem to be very happy together. I am so happy Tom is happy! 

I think the others were very small and vulnerable and we didn't realise just how vulnerable they were. We'll never know the true reason for their deaths but I hope now we can look after Tom and Jerry more carefully and prevent any more suffering...

Amanda x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

my boy degu just died too  and like yours he didnt look ill until we found him, we check up on them all the time. He was dying when i found him, i dont even know what happened 

I hope he runs free with your degu xxxx


----------



## amanda123 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well Tom, Dick and Harry have all passed away now. I think they must have been poorly and not thriving for some reason because they were very small and under weight. We think maybe they had a genetic problem. Jerry is now on his own but was already huge when we got him and eats LOADS! So no worries there. We are going to get him a friend soon... It's crazy cos we haven't got any of our original Degus now. 

I am sure your little man is with my three lil ones and they are all happily eating hay and carrots together.

A xxxx


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

so sorry to hear this news. All we have to do now is to use this experience as a lesson in the future. take care!


----------

